# Lamancha or Alpine? :)



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I've been looking into possibly adding an Alpine or Lamancha to my herd of Nigerians and Nubians  So what are your opinions?  Should I add a Lamancha or an Alpine! Give me pros and cons people!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Alpines. Pro: Has ears.


----------



## 4-HGoatGirl (Jul 5, 2013)

I don't have either, but I know my goats breeds fairly well. 

If I had to pick it would a LaMancha. 

Pros:
Extreme personality
Great quality milk
"Easy Keepers"
Average amount of milk given in a day
Some people say LM's are better moms than other breeds

Cons:
Most people perceive Lamanchas as funny looking or ugly which may not be a crowd pleaser(but some-as I- like those cute tiny ears)

Alpines

Pros:
Good personality
Gives more amount of milk than most breeds
"Easy Keeper"

Cons:
Even though they give more milk it is of lesser quality. It is still good milk but has low butterfat and volume.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Emzi00 said:


> Alpines. Pro: Has ears.


Ah yes, I knew you were sure to be the first to comment


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LaManchas!! 

They have super awesome personalities and are awesome all around  I've had comments on how wonderful my girls are and people say they wish they liked LaManchas when they meet my girls  even my buck is super sweet and loveable and goofy 

I've never been a big fan of the Alpines I've met..


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

As far as the quality of the milk, for either breed it depends on the lines. I was looking through some data and the lines I have and some of the does were averaging 6% on the butterfat, and at least 3,000 lbs. Some of them were more like 4,000 lbs. So that depends.
I've heard Lamanchas get "ear envy". So... 
Alpines are pretty great all around. Sure there are some nice Lamanchas but my personal preference is Alpine.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I had an Alpine/Nubian mix and she had the Alpine personality. She was too pushy and bossy for my Nigerians. Great tasting milk and great personality with people but she became too much of a threat with my Nigerians.


----------



## Talron (Nov 17, 2013)

Alpine! I have one purebred and one cross both are very sweet and people orientated.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Alpine


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

I don't think breed would matter, each individual goat is different. There is usually some head banging any time you add a new goat but LaManchas are my personal fave.


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Lamanchas are my favorite also 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

I don't think I can answer this real fairly since we've only had Alpines, so I can't say either way about the Lamanchas. 

Our alpines are very friendly and curious. Their milk is sweet and delicious. They lactate for a LONG time. Our Bella had freshened in April 2012. We bred her in Nov. 2013....keep in mind we were still getting 9 to 11 cups every morning. (We only milk x1 p/day). So, thinking she was bred, we dried her off in early March to give her a break. She never delivered and we figured out that she had absorbed her kid in the terribly bitter winter we had. She was dried off at least 6 weeks and we started "milking" her to see what would happen. The first day we got 1/4 cup from her. We've continued to milk her and we are now up to 6 or 7 cups, and it is climbing weekly. This is a doe that freshened over two years ago and was dried off for 6 weeks or so. Another doe we have is giving 9 cups after freshening in April 2013, with no sign of decreasing at all. They just keep going and going. Another doe has 2 9 week old kids on her for 12 hours a day, and we are getting 9 cups a morning from her. Delicious, wonderful, sweet milk! We love our alpines.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I have heard wonderful things about lamanchas. I have boers, so really can't comment on personal experience, however if I wanted an embryo recip doe it would be a lamancha/Nubian. Heard they are great moms!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Both are good breeds as far as I can tell but we are kind of new to goats. Both produce sweet milk high in butter fat both can be personable and both can be aggressive to others in their herd (we have an alpine and a LaMancha that take great glee in chasing and butting the others. personal preference for us is the LaMancha, love the gopher ears and they don't come out of the black berry patches with bloody ears.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Lamanchas! They're sweet, gentle, personality-filled munchie babies. Almost everyone I know has fallen in love with the earlessness, and to those who don't like them: your loss!! 

They come in many beautiful colors, and give rich creamy milk. Maybe not as much as an alpine, but the quality makes up for the lack of quantity! They look adorable hornless, and goofy/loveable with horns. Whatever you breed them to, the babies are sure to have cute little ears, which I love. 

"No herd is complete without an incomplete goat!" A local breeder said that about her lamanchas, and I totally agree.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I'd pic LaManchas...Alpines tend to be pushy and bossy I heard and I have one that proves it.Plus I compare her milk to my nubians and it seems watery! Guess it's just that I got used to the butterfat.......


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

i dont like alpines. They are annoying and picky. I love lamanchas i think they are great nice super cute and loving


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well you guys just depressed me over the alpines since we just got 2 babies lol
Years and years ago we had a alpine and 2 Nubians the alpine was a older girl but was a good girl she never got in trouble like the other 2. It might have just been her though but we lived her.
Lamancha though I know lol. The full lamancha I have gives way more milk then I want lol she is loyal (and sexest lol) and my all time favorite girl. The only con about her is she is too smart and can open gates. Her daughter is a love big too but gets in trouble for jumping on my quad a lot. I also have a boer lamancha and she is also my loving baby. She will adopt any kid I throw at her. 
So even though I loved old Maggie I would pick a lamancha any day. I guess that's not a fair vote since I have more experience with lamanchas but I adore my girls 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Plenty of people love their Alpines and you have Boer Goats so that shouldn't be a problem. For me the mix of Alpine and Nigerian didn't work out.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

GoatGirlZ said:


> i dont like alpines. They are annoying and picky. I love lamanchas i think they are great nice super cute and loving


Funny you say picky, the one I have is picky as well....


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Still sticking with alpines. Now, the bottle babies are overly annoying, but my buck is just perfect. Sweet, not all over you, gives kisses, but stays out of the way. Great personality. Mine aren't terribly picky, but that could be just mine. Absolutely love them.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I love alpines. they're beautiful, smart, and great milkers. lamanchas are cute, but the no ear thing is weird to me.... i have an alpine mix, she's not overly picky, she's respectful, easily trained and gives yummy milk. she is a bully and high strung, but i kinda like that in an animal...... she's a great mom.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I have alpines and love them. With that being said, I had a lamancha years ago and loved her also. I would have both, but in my area, I have to think of the market for selling kids and milkers. And the lamancha is not very popular. Alpines are.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Lindsey don't listen. Alpines are not pushy and shovey any more than other breeds.
Definitely get Alpines. No ears is just weird. Trust me you want Alpines.
I completely agree with Emma.
And about bottle babies being annoying, for anyone who wants to start an argument; Pan feed!


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

I love hearing all your views and opinions about this. And I admire how people who don't agree on a topic can be so respectful and kind about it. So glad I joined this place. Hugs!


----------



## DancingHoovesFarm (Nov 18, 2012)

I don't know how much of a easy keeper Lamanchas are. I have a herd of them and they are all different. I have two that aren't easy keepers at all. I have trouble keeping them in good shape when they are in milk. 

But there are some that get fat on air. Lol. I think all goats are different. 

I do love there personalities. They are very easy going and sweet. And best of all they are quite! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Spot app.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I love my Alpine and my Lamancha and I think Lamancha ears are adorable.  my Alpine in our quietest goat and her daughter has only baaaad
Once or twice in her whole life (all 4 weeks if it). Our Nubians are a completely different story. My alpine is my best producer and she is an amazing showmanship animal. She was bottle fed but isn't into more that a little scratch on the back, unlike my Lamancha and Nubians who could be pet and given kisses all day and still not be happy. She has the best conformation of the herd, but that's due to lines not breed. My Lamancha is very sweet and is a more watchful mom than my Alpine. My Lamcha is also pretty quiet and definitely nothing like Wailing Nubians. My Alpine can have a bit if an attitude, but overall I love them both. If I were to get another goat, I think I would choose an Alpine. 

Good luck deciding! If you need an Alpine doeling, we have one available and a mini- Lamancha buckling too.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

That's my favorite part about lamanchas, they're usually super quiet! I love calm and quiet goats...

And don't listen to these silly alpine people, little ears are the cutest!  All your goats have ears, why not switch it up and do something different? If it's just one doe you shouldn't have trouble selling the kids...who knows, they might end up being popular in your area! 

La-man-CHA! la-man-CHA! la-man-CHA! ( while banging table)


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

I vote La Mancha! They have such cute personalities. I'm adding one to my Nigerians in a week or two!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

margaret said:


> Lindsey don't listen. Alpines are not pushy and shovey any more than other breeds.
> Definitely get Alpines. No ears is just weird. Trust me you want Alpines.
> I completely agree with Emma.
> And about bottle babies being annoying, for anyone who wants to start an argument; Pan feed!


I agreed with all of that until the pan feeding part. When you pan feed, the milk goes into the undeveloped rumen instead of the abomasum, which is the kids main stomach because the other 3 chambers are very small and not quite developed. When the kid has it's head up to nurse, all the milk goes into the right chamber, the abomasum. 

But my alpines were wayyy less shovey than my oberhasli's who actually would fight to the death, seriously. That's why I got rid of them. 
I have a couple bossy herd queens, but any and every breed has those, the rest are sweet as pie. They are all very quite, the bucks are very docile and sweet. And the does milk really well.

The ultimate decision is yours though


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I do admit that alpines are very beautiful, and almost majestic looking. You have gorgeous alpines Little Bits!

And yes Lindsey, when you make your decision be sure to tell us!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

canyontrailgoats said:


> I do admit that alpines are very beautiful, and almost majestic looking. You have gorgeous alpines Little Bits!
> 
> And yes Lindsey, when you make your decision be sure to tell us!


Don't worry , you'll hear about which one I choose for sure


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

canyontrailgoats said:


> That's my favorite part about lamanchas, they're usually super quiet! I love calm and quiet goats...
> 
> And don't listen to these silly alpine people, little ears are the cutest!  All your goats have ears, why not switch it up and do something different? If it's just one doe you shouldn't have trouble selling the kids...who knows, they might end up being popular in your area!
> 
> La-man-CHA! la-man-CHA! la-man-CHA! ( while banging table)


Oh shut-up :lol: jk
Their ears are not cute!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I agreed with all of that until the pan feeding part. When you pan feed, the milk goes into the undeveloped rumen instead of the abomasum, which is the kids main stomach because the other 3 chambers are very small and not quite developed. When the kid has it's head up to nurse, all the milk goes into the right chamber, the abomasum.


I knew someone would disagree. That's what I thought but I talked to Bill and Doreen Brown and Rica and Richard Waltman. They have been breeding goats for a long time and bred A LOT of champions.They said it's not true so i'm gonna try it.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

canyontrailgoats said:


> I do admit that alpines are very beautiful, and almost majestic looking. You have gorgeous alpines Little Bits!
> 
> And yes Lindsey, when you make your decision be sure to tell us!


Ha ha, you admit it.
That is ONE of the many great things about Alpines. Don't you want to look at a beautiful goat every day, instead of one that is, well, um, shall we say, ugly?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Get a 50% LaMancha, 50% Alpine doe. Problem solved


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

good idea Sydney.... OR get one of each!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Even better, get a nubian and forget the others :lol:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

No, very bad Stephanie.
Good idea Ni, get one of each to satisfy these ignorant Lamancha people.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> Even better, get a nubian and forget the others :lol:


dislike!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

^^:lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I know...get a part alpine,lamancha,nubian,saanen,kiko,boer!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

You guys crack me up! :lol:


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Lamanchas are adoreable, it's the lamancha crosses that can be weird looking! You know, the ones with 4 inch ears that go up and out?

Don't call munchies ugly  . I happen to love their little gopher and elf heads! :lol:

PLUS, haven't you noticed how BIG and puppyish lamancha eyes are? Because they don't have ears shading over them...when my munchie looks at me I'm tempted to say "don't give me those puppy eyes"! You just can't resist the lamancha love glare  .

I also agree that lamanchas are usually very sweet and protective mothers. My nubian, on the other hand, is a very BAD mom and bratty when it comes to nursing!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

munchie, munchie, munchie,
munchie, munchie, munchie,


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

margaret said:


> Ha ha, you admit it.
> That is ONE of the many great things about Alpines. Don't you want to look at a beautiful goat every day, instead of one that is, well, um, shall we say, ugly?


So your saying you dont love these faces lol...














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Lamanchas and Alpines are both great breeds. With Alpines I'd expect a bit more milk and with manchas a bit more butterfat/solids. The bottom line is you are the one that has to look at em everyday, so get what appeals to you. Every breed has some bossy ones/gentle ones, easy keepers/unthrifty keepers, brats and sweethearts, smarties and dummies. If one of those virtues is especially important to you, go by the goat, not the breed.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Looking at your profile pic, I'm guessing you're partial to alpines...you can't hide the truth! :lol: . Good point though, it all comes down to attitude and looks.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I have both. I have had an alpine that was pushy and i now have a Lamancha's that is pushy and bites the alpine's ears. They are both sweet to people, all of mine have been. If I get one that is at all too pushy/possibly dangerous they go to freezer camp. So far only one has ever been that bad and she had one horn and got cranky in her old age. I love all my goats! I have alpine, Lamancha, Nigerian, mini-alpine and adding Nubians soon i hope.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Alpine's, Lamancha's, Nigerians oh my!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

I too thought lamanchas were funny looking with their lack of ears but I am completely in love with my new lamanchas. Well the doeling and buckling are half Nubian but I don't think they look it.


----------



## Suntoo (Nov 14, 2013)

La Manchas don't have "no ears."
They're either ELF ears or Gopher ears.
Now really.....
look at this gorgeous La Mancha guy!
See his little elf ears and his impressive horns?
He's gentle with me (as I am to him),
and he's playfully bullish with the other goats.


----------



## Suntoo (Nov 14, 2013)

Emzi00 said:


> I've heard Lamanchas get "ear envy". So...


LOL!
That's hilarious!
My Lamancha likes to bite his eared buddies' ears! I'm sure it's not envy he's displaying!
:ROFL:


----------



## Hodgson (Jan 7, 2014)

That white LaMancha boy is adorable! Love his bangs too. 

My profile pic is a LaMancha alpine cross, she's very elegant and beautiful, well I think so anyways. Lol

My LaManchas are pretty sweet and friendly, very quiet and curious as well. I used to think the ears were ugly until I actually got some LaManchas. Now I think they're adorable and unique. And their eyes are so expressive! They do come in a lot of interesting colors and patterns too. But I really don't like the way the tiny ear openings don't breathe properly, and they always seem to have a bit of crust around their ears. If you rub their ears you can hear it squishing inside and they shake their heads for the longest time, so I think their ears are probably uncomfortable and bother them until they're cleaned (which is something I've never had to do with any other goat). 

I also have some alpines and they also have extremely sweet personalities, but only towards people. With other goats, they are quick to use their horns and are the ones always growling during feeding. They don't want other goats near them when they eat, sleep, or just stand around. Lol. But with people they are my friendliest girls.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Lindsey not many of us own both Lamancha and Alpine. I think most of us are partial to whichever breed we own. I got Alpines and fell in love with them, Lamanchas are my least favorite breed. I think a lot of people could say the same or the other way around. Like other people Lamanchas don’t give as much but their milk is higher in butter fat, Alpine’s isn’t as high but they give more.
And again, don’t let Lamancha people tell you that Alpines are pushy, bossy etc..
They say that there are “exceptions” to every breed, but how do they explain that I have raised over 35 Alpines and they are ALL amazingly sweet, gentle and docile? One more thing; every goat is different.
Then my friend Bill Brown has Lamanchas and Alpines, his herd is made of about half n’ half. He has a lot of goats and has raised them for about 32 years. He doesn’t know which breed he likes better.
So what I’m saying is most of us can’t say that either breed is better because we haven’t raised both. It’s you choice though, and just remember you’ll have to look at that goat everyday so don’t rush into making a decision.
(I still say Alpines though)
Lindsey you should come spend a few days at my farm and see all my beautiful does and then we could go up to Bill Brown and get you a doe of either breed. I know you’re in CO but you should seriously consider


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

For some reason, a lot of Nubian breeders also have a herd of Lamancha's. I do. I guess it's the extra ear/no ear contrast!

My favorite breed is Alpine. Do I have any? Nope. I can't find the quality I want around here so I have Nubians and Lamanchas with a token Oberhasli.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

With the amount you would have to feed a standard, just get more nigerians...


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

HerdQueen said:


> With the amount you would have to feed a standard, just get more nigerians...


Or a mini mancha


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

HerdQueen said:


> With the amount you would have to feed a standard, just get more nigerians...


It really doesn't take much feed for a standard goat. I have 25 standard size goats, a mix of Boer, Alpine, and Ober's, and I go through a bale a day to feed them.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Honestly, the tiny Nigerian buck I borrowed this winter ate way more hay than my standard does! He was healthy enough and got grain too, so he wasn't starving. Just good at stuffing his belly with feed! Sometimes I feel like those mini goats are vacuums with fur, compared to my full-size anyways.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I once sold a doe to someone with Nigies and Manchas, afterwards she told me it was really nice to have someone who actually wanted to be loved on not just greedy for food


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Heeeey now no breed hating.  There are so many breeds, and I am a firm believer that there is no best breed - just better fits for some people. I'll always love my Nigerians ... they are precious and so WONDERFUL.  I've met some AWESOME lamanchas and Alpines too.   I'm more of a small breed person but I think they're all great.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I love ALL goats (who wouldn't?!), but I gotta say that lamanchas are my absolute fave. They're just so..SWEET looking and adoreable!  . I also love nigis(little piggies IMO!)and nubians. 

My least favorite would probably be saanens. They're nice goats and great milkers, but I get bored easily with all the white. I'm not a one-color girl, I guess haha


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

FarmerInaDress said:


> Lamanchas and Alpines are both great breeds. With Alpines I'd expect a bit more milk and with manchas a bit more butterfat/solids. The bottom line is you are the one that has to look at em everyday, so get what appeals to you. Every breed has some bossy ones/gentle ones, easy keepers/unthrifty keepers, brats and sweethearts, smarties and dummies. If one of those virtues is especially important to you, go by the goat, not the breed.


Well said


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I've had and currently have both Alpines and LaManchas I do like both. They each have their pros and cons but Lamanchas have stole my heart for sure. I've not met one yet that wasn't a sweetheart where as Alpines are more of a mixed bag. My Toggenburg/ Alpine doe is a jerk but I have an Alpine wether that's a doll. That being said I have 7 Lamanchas that are all lap babies and half of them were dam raised.


----------

